# Suggest 3 of the best local ejuice to try



## Bear_Vapes (9/1/17)

Hi vapers

So ive had some bad luck trying out new ejuice, juz wasted money buying juice I didnt end up liking. 

Can you suggest a few local ejuices that give that wow flavour, except xxx & trinity coz I tried both and their awesome.


----------



## BubiSparks (9/1/17)

E-Liquid Project Special Reserve
NCV Milked
Nostalgia Mad Hatter

ELP Special Reserve is truly world class!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (9/1/17)

Thanks will try n get some of those


----------



## Jakey (9/1/17)

For me it would be ncv trinity
creamy clouds pear / caramel 
me hardwicks Smackaroon

Got inteoduced to the nostalgia range today and it was also damn good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/17)

It really depends on what type of juice you like. This thread might help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Spydro (10/1/17)

Andre said:


> It really depends on what type of juice you like. This thread might help.



Agree. Everything in vaping is subjective, especially personal taste in joose.

I've had the opportunity to try 6 from SA thanks to brother Rob and Paul. Of these my top choices were XXX, @Paulie Pistachio Ice Cream and Coffee Cake even though I never vape menthol/fruit and very few desserts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (10/1/17)

I like the nvc frozen, because bubbles matter gheto berry and urban grape, moose juice ultra mellow


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Hi vapers
> 
> So ive had some bad luck trying out new ejuice, juz wasted money buying juice I didnt end up liking.
> 
> Can you suggest a few local ejuices that give that wow flavour, except xxx & trinity coz I tried both and their awesome.



Hi @Bear_Vapes 
I agree with Andre's post above, take a look at the results of the 2016 ECIGSSA Juice Awards. Best juices as voted by members. First nominations then voting on the top ten for each category. 

But tell us what type of flavours you enjoy most and maybe we can advise you better?
Do you like tobaccoes, fruits, menthols or desserts?


----------



## Scouse45 (10/1/17)

If u already liked trinity and XXX those r winners but another fruity vape that's really easy to vape is the SNLV, strawberry naartjie litchi and vanilla. It's a fan favourite I'm quite picky but find it one of the best fruity all day vapes I've ever used

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jp1905 (10/1/17)

Raspberry slushee FTW!Anyday everyday all year long!For me that is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darryn.britton (10/1/17)

Scouse45 said:


> If u already liked trinity and XXX those r winners but another fruity vape that's really easy to vape is the SNLV, strawberry naartjie litchi and vanilla. It's a fan favourite I'm quite picky but find it one of the best fruity all day vapes I've ever used


Was going to suggest the same... easily my favourite flavour at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (10/1/17)

Lobo life of pi 
Lobo nutcracker 
Lobo O. M. G. 
Available @ Vapemob


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/1/17)

Personally i like the KGB Kalishnikov but enjoy a good wicks and gummy bear juice.


----------



## KarlDP (10/1/17)

Five Points - Pink Milk
Phat Bastard - McMofo Sauce or Mr Personality
Kiff Juice Co - Slug Juice

Those are my Fav at the mo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (10/1/17)

All the juices I've tried so far , rated from best to meh.. IMO

1. Nostalgia-Mad Hatter - (70/30) (0)
2. Weiner vape co- Rainbow Monster -(70/30) (0)
3. Mr Hardwicks- Debbie Does Donuts -(70/30) (3)
4. Blends of distinction- Peanut Brittle -(70/30) (0)
5. Paulies- Coffee and Ginger biscuit -(70/30) (0)
6. Orion- Milky Way -(80/20) (0)
7. Vape King- Pinacolada -(65/35) (0)

I know people say juice is subjective but generally if more than one person says a juice is good it usually is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (10/1/17)

Creamy Clouds - their Pear & Caramel as well as the Fizzy Passionfruit and Creme Soda.

The Strawberry I find boring, I do not enjoying vaping strawberry much. I find strawberry vapes overhyped.

Vape Ink - Chocolate Brownie is pretty good too.


----------



## Polar (10/1/17)

Looks like I'm going to have to try some of the XXX...

Fogg's famous Sauce - can't go wrong

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jp1905 (10/1/17)

I always go because I want to try XXX,then I have a taste and Im like...Naaaaaah,and end up buying something else I dont like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (10/1/17)

Hazeworks pie guy
Sickboy77 CID
Ncv milked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (10/1/17)

Adv Chilled pineapple
Hazeworks scream
Hardwicks Debbie does donuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (10/1/17)

My 3 as follows:

Dirty Vapes Phoenix
VM XxX
Fargengudstuf Blue Dudes


----------



## Sideshow (10/1/17)

Blends of Distinction - Zesty Berry is a must!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/1/17)

I've found Paulies to be very accurate - the entire line. And smooth.
Coffee Cake is one in particular that I always have in the rotation - great dessert vape that I'd highly recommend. Maybe more subtle than the Guava, Apricot Jam Donut and Pear flavors I tried, but a real winner and very "moreish"


----------



## Anneries (11/1/17)

Nostalgia - Anomaly
VaporMountain - VM4
PhatBastard - McMofo juice

But go to a shop where you can test some juice, it works out better. Then before you buy it the second round, test it again. Three months ago, Hazeworks' Scream would have been at the top of my list. Thought i'd spoil myself for the holidays, bought a bottle and couldn't vape it.


----------

